# A real built-in



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I know you are all saying gee them draws must be awfully small,well you're wrong the cabinet is actually 24" in the wall,the draws are 30" long.the staircase is located just to the right,we did'nt want to restrict the walk path,besides it was a good use of unused space,the cabinet itself is about 12' long and was built in 4 pieces.birch carcass,poplar door frames and misc hardwood moldings for trim,the choice of wood was made for paint.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Really really sharp and creative!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree, very creative. A great way to make use of normally unusable space.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice...But really... 12" deep? I hope they don`t bump their heads trying to get to it!!!! Could`ve been a little deeper. Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

pianoman said:


> Nice...But really... 12" deep? I hope they don`t bump their heads trying to get to it!!!! Could`ve been a little deeper. Rick



Great job on the cabinet, well done. 

Rick: Didya ever think they could be "little people"?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

a different look there. more width than dept put a bar soap in there -cut in strips and the smell will be great.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

nywoodwizard,

I don't quite know what some of these guys are referring to...i.e. pianoman and stuart...I think this is a great illustration of intelligent design. I've actually done a similar thing in the past. Stick them drawers into the attic space except when you need them. Good job.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

NY,

I did the same thing in my own house in an upstairs bedroom. Saves an enormous amount of space.

Looks great. Nice job.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I know you are all saying gee them draws must be awfully small,well you're wrong the cabinet is actually 24" in the wall,the draws are 30" long.the staircase is located just to the right,we did'nt want to restrict the walk path,besides it was a good use of unused space,the cabinet itself is about 12' long and was built in 4 pieces.birch carcass,poplar door frames and misc hardwood moldings for trim,the choice of wood was made for paint.


great job what colour paint are you using? i reckon it would look good left as it is,it goes well with the room.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*awesome job...*

Cabinet looks good and is a superb use of space... hitting the head might be a concern, but since we can't really tell what the headroom actually is.. But nonetheless.. Great job and congrats....


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

NYwood, I really like the job and design of your cabinet. The added feature with the drawers make it a truely custom built-in. the lines are well ballanced. I can tell that you strive to stay exclusive. Well done! Rick


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

